# graficzna instalacja gentoo 2600.0 (liveCD)

## hgscj3d

Witam, 

mam problem podczas instalacji (gentoo 2600.0 LiveCD), po załadowani jądra z płyty i próbie włączenia środowiska graficznego monitor wyłącza się i jedyne co mi pozostaje to reset  :Sad: 

Proszę o pomoc.

----------

## Poe

Moved from Polish to Instalacja i sprzęt.

Moim skromnym zdaniem instalacje graficzną można sobie całkiem podarować.

----------

## noobah

 *hgscj3d wrote:*   

> Witam, 
> 
> mam problem podczas instalacji (gentoo 2600.0 LiveCD), po załadowani jądra z płyty i próbie włączenia środowiska graficznego monitor wyłącza się i jedyne co mi pozostaje to reset 
> 
> Proszę o pomoc.

 

Poe ma rację, przejrzyj to forum, co kawałek jest wątek o instalacji graficznej i chyba nikomu nie udało się tego dokonać, notomiast standardowa instalacja Gentoo jest do przejścia i to będzie raczej jedyna odpowiedź jaką tu otrzymasz na swoje pytanie.

powodzenia

----------

## hgscj3d

W takim razie postanowiłem zainstalować gentoo w środowisku chroot, ale cały proces (instalacja w trybie graficznym) włącza się automatycznie tzn. po bootowaniu nie mam już na nic wpływu, co w takim razie mógłbym zrobić ?

----------

## m0rgoth

tzn wysakuje ci konsola jeseli (gentoo 2005.1 i nizej a jezeli 2006 to musiz sam przejsc do konsoli)

a pzoatym musisz podbpiac odpowednie partycje stage i portage skopjowac.

----------

## hgscj3d

tylko jak to zrobić (jak przejść do konsoli) ?

----------

## Smoothny

Application >> System tools >> Terminal

potem

```

sudo su -

```

dalej postępuj wdłg Handbooka Gentoo

----------

## hgscj3d

ehh chyba nie rozumiecie mojego problemu, chce zainstalować gentoo 2600.0 z LiveCd,  po bootowaniu, instalator automatycznie jako metodę instalacji wybiera w trybie graficznym (nie mam na to wpływu). Podczas ładowania ekran (gdy już ma się włączyć środowisko graficzne) ciemnieje, a następnie monitor wyłącza się. Jedyne co mi w tej sytuacji pozostaje to reset.

----------

## m0rgoth

jak dobrze pmaietam to klawisze f2 i f7 wyswietlajo opcje boot zobacz i byc moze jest tam tak ktotra nie uruchamia X`ow. btw masz jakies bardzo nwoczesne gentoo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## noobah

To ty chyba nie rozumiesz za bardzo: Płyta Gentoo LiveCD nie odpala instalatora tylko X'y, a dopiero w nich możesz sobie ręcznie odpalić instalator Graficzny, lub instalator automatyczny tekstowy, lub instalować ręcznie w terminalu (np aterm), jednocześnie podglądając handbooka w przeglądarce - i to jest obecnie najwygodniejszy i najpewniejszy sposób instalacji. 

Ale skoro zawiesza się podczas ładowania X'ów to zanim wczyta się kernel (tzn zaraz po zabootowaniu płyty) musisz wybrać opcję -nox chyba, może być trochę inaczej, ale tam są wszystkie opcje wypisane, więc sobie znajdź. Jak już odpalisz bez Xów to możesz sobie pogrzebać w xorg.conf i może ci się uda je odpalić. A jak nie to pozostaje links, który nie jest zbyt wygodny jak się ktoś przyzwyczaił do graficznych przeglądarek - no chyba że masz handbooka wydrukowanego.

----------

## m@niac!

a czy jest jakas mozliwosc odpalenia tych Xow z podaniem rozdzielczosci manualnie?

mam taki sam problem, ze od razu po zabootowaniu sie zmienia sie rozdzielczosc na nieobslugiwana przez moj monitor (a max mam 1280x1024@75 - LCD Philips)

czy jedyna opcja postawienia systemu w moim przypadku to grzebanie sie na konsoli?

----------

## areq

 *noobah wrote:*   

>  *hgscj3d wrote:*   Witam, 
> 
> mam problem podczas instalacji (gentoo 2600.0 LiveCD), po załadowani jądra z płyty i próbie włączenia środowiska graficznego monitor wyłącza się i jedyne co mi pozostaje to reset 
> 
> Proszę o pomoc. 
> ...

 

Witam, chyba mam wyjątkowe szczęście gdyż mnie udało się zainstalować Gentoo z płytki Live2006.0 za pomocą graficznego instalatora od stage3 za pierwszym razem. Tak postawione Gentoo używam od miesiąca i nie zauważyłem

żadnych problemów. Wszystko funkcjonuje OK. Przez ten czas wykonałem cały szereg potrzebnych kompilacji, włącznie ze zmianą kernela. Jestem bardzo zadowolony ze swojego nabytku, gdyż kilkakrotne próby instalacji z chroot'a kończyły się fiaskiem tak dla edycji 2004.0 i 2005.0. Zapewne brakowało mi wiedzy. Z wer 2006.0 nie próbowałem na piechotę.

Być może mój sprzęt jest typowy: proc Sempron 2006+ board Asus A7V600 512 MB RAM ale kartę TV mam staroć,

wręcz zabytek muzealny - Zoltrix TV-Max na bt848. Trzymam ją bo lubie boje z konfiguracją tego hardware.

Pozdrawiam i zachęcam do próby z graficznym instalatorem. Przy odrobinie uwagi wszystko wyjdzie OK.

----------

## UDAT

 *hgscj3d wrote:*   

> Witam, 
> 
> mam problem podczas instalacji (gentoo 2600.0 LiveCD), po załadowani jądra z płyty i próbie włączenia środowiska graficznego monitor wyłącza się i jedyne co mi pozostaje to reset 

 

Wystarczy przejść na konsole CTRL+ALT+F1 

 *m@niac! wrote:*   

> 
> 
> czy jedyna opcja postawienia systemu w moim przypadku to grzebanie sie na konsoli?
> 
> 

 

Nie, wystarczy że zmodyfikujesz xorg.conf, a dokładniej Section "Screen" na odpowiednie wartości rozdzielczości

```

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth 16

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

                Modes   "800x600"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

i potem startx i na pewno odpalisz X. 

 *areq wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Witam, chyba mam wyjątkowe szczęście gdyż mnie udało się zainstalować Gentoo z płytki Live2006.0 za pomocą graficznego instalatora od stage3 za pierwszym razem. 
> 
> 

 

Z GRUBem czy LiLO??

----------

## areq

Z lilo.

Lubię grub'a lecz lilo sprawia chyba mniej kłopotów instalacyjnych.

Zdałem się na podpowiedź instalatora i przyjąłem automatyczny podział dysku na partycje: boot, swap i główny system.

Faktem jest, że instalacji dokonałem na oddzielnym dysku (u mnie: hdb) ale to nie powinno mieć wpływu i znaczenia dla powodzenia instalacji, chociaż - kto wie...

Dodatkowo dodałem do lilo.prefs wybór Slackware'a z hda przepisując (z uwagą) składniki startowe dla Slackware z jego katalogu 'boot'. Wszystko działa wyśmienicie i oba systemy się nie gryzą. Myślę, że z grub'em były by pewne problemy o ile się nie mylę.

Lilo po tych operacjach trzeba oczywiście przeładować.

Pozdrawiam.Last edited by areq on Sat Jul 15, 2006 12:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## UDAT

 *areq wrote:*   

> Z lilo.
> 
> Lubię grub'a lecz lilo sprawia chyba mniej kłopotów instalacyjnych.
> 
> 

 

Bo mi w czasie instalacji okazało się że w snapshocie portage jest wersja gruba usunięta już z portage i zastanawiałem się czy to wina instalatora czy Linux+

----------

## areq

No na tak dalekie wnioski nie mogę sobie pozwolić. Być może Developerzy uznali LILO za lepsze dla Gentoo. Z resztą we wszystkich opisach preferowany jest bootloader LILO.

----------

## areq

Witam, pech chciał, że rozpadł mi się dysk z Gentoo. Dysk mocno z demobilu i tutaj rada - dla tak poważnej i czasochłonnej dystrybucji jak Gentoo warto jednak poświęcać pewny i względnie nowy sprzęt.

A więc, z uporem maniaka - instalka od nowa i oczywiście z pomocą instalatora graficznego.

I znowu instalacja od stage3 powiodła się bez zastrzeżeń. Piszę o tym, gdyż ten instalator wcale nie jest taki zły.

Tym razem ponownie zdałem się na podpowiedzi instalatora i opisy dla tej instalacji. Oczywiście wydzieliłem poprzez 

pozostawienie niesformatowanego obszaru na dysku odpowiednie miejsce dla Gentoo 2006, instalator przydzielił 100 MB dla 'boot' , ok 1 GB dla 'swap' i resztę na system. Flagi instalatora pozostawiłem łagodne (sugerowane). Po kilku chwilach określenia opcji konfiguracyjnych z Gnome (GRP) i automatycznym DHCP wcisnąłem 'install'. Instalacja trwała ok 70 min i już miałem w pełni działające Gentoo. A potem

```
#emerge --sync
```

i po ok 90 min miałem zaktualizowane portage.

Następnie

```
#emerge kde-startkde
```

dwie godz i już jest KDE 3.5.2 w wersji podstawowej, dla mnie zupełnie wystarczające do codziennej pracy, chociaż zawsze można dokompilować potrzebne programy.

Dalej

```
#emerge mozilla-firefofox-bin
```

i mimo, że jest to Gentoo mam zainstalowany za ok 25 min firefox 1.5.0.4 z lokalami PL.

Zachciałem OpenOffic'a, w czym problem

```
#emerge openoffice-bin
```

za 40 min pełny, polski Oo2.0.3

Jest pięknie i można dalej dorzucać potrzebne oprogramowanie.

Piszę o tym w osobnym poscie (przepraszam Moderatora) by niejako podsumować włączenie się do dyskusji w temacie graficznej instalacji Gentoo 2006 z płytki instalacyjnej zassanej z www.distrowatch.com

Pozdrawiam i życzę sukcesów w trafieniu przepięknej dystrybucji Gentoo "pod strzechy"

----------

## Yatmai

 *areq wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> #emerge --sync
> ```
> ...

 

Nie rąbnąłeś się przypadkiem ?

----------

## areq

 *Art.root wrote:*   

>  *areq wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> #emerge --sync
> ```
> ...

 

Z całym szacunkiem, ale w czym: z czasem czy aktualizacją drzewa portage?

----------

## noobah

 *m@niac! wrote:*   

> a czy jest jakas mozliwosc odpalenia tych Xow z podaniem rozdzielczosci manualnie?
> 
> mam taki sam problem, ze od razu po zabootowaniu sie zmienia sie rozdzielczosc na nieobslugiwana przez moj monitor (a max mam 1280x1024@75 - LCD Philips)
> 
> czy jedyna opcja postawienia systemu w moim przypadku to grzebanie sie na konsoli?

 

wiesz co, instalując Gentoo raczej skazujesz się na DOŻYWOTNIO na grzebanie w konsoli  :Very Happy: 

----------

